# Phidippus audax



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2006)

This is the species that I first kept when a kid and is responsible for getting me interested in Arachnids. I found this spider last Summer in my office. I decided to take it home with me kinda for old time sake. All I had at the office to put it in was an empty case tha 3.5 floppy discs come in. Well several months later its still in it lol


It doesnt seem to mind living in a tape case at all. In fact, it made an egg sac recently. I plan to put everything in the garage where it is cool since I'm not ready to care for a kazillion Jumper kids.


Another pic feeding on a cricket. The eggs are in the webbing


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 19, 2006)

that jumper is cool Brian.


----------



## padkison (Oct 19, 2006)

Does this look like P. audux also?


----------



## psionix (Oct 19, 2006)

padkison said:


> Does this look like P. audux also?


yes.  it's just not one with the "normal" white spots.


----------



## edesign (Nov 7, 2006)

caught one like the above today at work...it must have wanted to come home with me because it was on the front of the hood of my car. Every time I"d get close it would duck back underneath the lip and wait a few minutes before reappearing. had to "fish" it out with a short stick and chase it across my hood before capturing it lol.

I did some quick research trying to ID it when I got home (never seen one with orange spots before)...all P. audax have irridescent green chelicera (spelling?) and the juveniles have orange spots (like above) that turn white as they mature. Trying to decide how i'm gonna house it now...the slats on the small KK I have are too big, it escaped once when I wasn't looking


----------



## Blackrose (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

I just wanted to ask how to keep Phiddipus audax?
Temperature?
Ground?
Do they live on stone (maybe house-walls) or wood (trees)?

Regards
           Andi


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 8, 2006)

*Temperature*?
Normal room temperature. (70+ degrees)

*Ground*?
Like whatever terrarium substrate you want, or you could go without substrate, she won't be on it much.

*Do they live on stone (maybe house-walls) or wood (trees)*?
Just give it some stuff to web around in. Like a rock, toothpicks and some cardboard.. or whatever sticks and stuff you find outside.

Then just drop in some properly sized food every once in a while.


----------



## edesign (Nov 8, 2006)

just to expand a lil...they live on just about any surface, stone, concrete, wood, metal, whatever they can climb around on  These lil guys can be found almost anywhere!


----------



## Blackrose (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for your kind help!

If somebody is interested in trading some Phiddipus spec. against my rare centipedes (galapagoensis, gigantea...) , tarantulas (P. metallica,Cyriopagopus spec. blue, Brachypelma albiceps...) or true spiders (Polybetes spec., Huntsmen...) please send me a PM or an Email to dreamweaver1@gmx.net.

Regards
          Andi


----------



## rodan32 (Dec 5, 2006)

*What about breeding?*

Anyone successfully keeping a population of P. audax?  I've had a few different Salticids, and would like to learn more about keeping a colony.


----------



## Emanuele (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi! I'm keeping a small colony (three females, one male) and I just mated a couple yesterday. Here's a picture of the mating.
I'm keeping them at room temperature, with no substrate except for a dried leaf and sometimes I mist the containers.
A more natural set up would be great and I'll do it for at least a female.
But my set up will be more useful when and if I'll have some spiderlings.
The foto shows the couple mating, hope it's interesting...

Regarding the "red dots" of some previous picture in this post, it's normal, cause cause the sub-adults shows red spots, that become white at the last molt (at least in my little experience with this species).

Cheers
Ema


----------



## Selenops (Jan 3, 2007)

Great pictures, sharp images. Salticidae are one of my most sought after spiders at the moment especially the big Phidippus spp. This thread has been a tremendous help. I'll be having a few before this month is over hopefully.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi,
Mine just molted.  Does anyone have a pic of a mature male.  
Mine had the orange "face" on the abdomen.  I am curious to see if it is white now.  I have no idea where to even start looking for a male.  Ill probably just let her go once it gets warmer.
Jon


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 4, 2007)

The jumpers are so cool, I see them in my house all the time, I'm always impressed with their abilities and vision skills, all those who posted pics; cheers to you guys, very beautiful jumpers! I believe the ones I saw in my house  which are also all over Florida are Plexippus paykulli aka the pantropical jumper.


----------



## Emanuele (Jan 4, 2007)

Jonathan, my previous picture here shows a male copulating, hope this help... 
I'll try to post more "just male" pictures to help you.

Thank you Megalon, in California you should find some interesting jumpers.

Thank you Ando55, you're right, that spider is also present in the hottest places even here in Italy.

Cheers
Ema


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi,
Emanuele-You're the coolest.  If you want you could just describe the physical differences, if any.  If it matters, my guy still has a little orange hue to the "face."  It isn't totally white.  And I don't see any enlarged palps.  
I have read that the courting is very cool.  Could you describe it at all?
Jon


----------



## Emanuele (Jan 4, 2007)

I will not only try to describe the courtship in my horrible english for you all, but I'll try also to photograph it as best as I can to show you better... Last time it was difficult because the female  was hidden under a bark and only came out at mating time (fortunately for me!!).
The male see the female and it suddenly stretches his front legs, it keeps them wide open and in front of the female. Then it begins a sort of "ballet" waving a bit the front legs, "tapping" nervously with pedipalps and going forward and backwards (but the total movement is an approaching), trying to understand if the female is willing to mate. Normally a subadult female or a not-willing to mate one open wide her front legs showing a warning display, but could also try to catch the male as a prey.
In a normal situation, the female remain still and calm and simply leave the male to approach her. The funny thing is that the male's ritual movements really seems a sort of "shyness", like it was saying "can I... really?".
Really interesting as ever in the spiders world...

The adult male has enlarged palps, but also robust front legs and its abdomen become less fat after the last molt, even if it continues to feed rather normally.
I didn't notice any orange hue as you described, but only a green-bluish metallic reflection on the chelicera of both sexes.
The only reddish things that becomes white at adulthood are the blotches on the abdomen.
But I also noticed that at least in females, the whitish stripes on the underside of the abdomen become more white and "contrasted" when adult.

Hope it helps!
Ema


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi,
Emanuele- That helps immensely!  Thank-you!  I have read that jumper courtship is something to behold!  
Jon


----------



## Raihana (Jan 13, 2007)

so perhaps this is a stupid question but is there an easy way to tell the males from females in these? It seems that others can easily tell in even the worst of pics....


----------



## Emanuele (Jan 14, 2007)

As I said in the previous post, the male has a thinner appearance and enlarged palps. These are the major differences between males and females in this species.
Cheers
Ema


----------



## Raihana (Jan 14, 2007)

Emanuele said:


> As I said in the previous post, the male has a thinner appearance and enlarged palps. These are the major differences between males and females in this species.
> Cheers
> Ema


Thank you for the patience with me Emanuele. I did not even notice that there was a page two. That post was really helpful! I hope I can find a male for my little girl. That would be awesome! They are really beautiful spiders!


----------



## Emanuele (Jan 14, 2007)

You're welcome Raihana!
At the moment I have two adult males, but I'm in Europe... I'm sure you can find them near you.
Cheers
Ema


----------



## ZergFront (May 25, 2009)

*Awwww...*

what pretty spiders. Only Phidippus sp. I recognize being here in my area of California has been P. johnsoni. In fact, the two I have are the only ones I've EVER found at my house. I've yet to even see a male. I've been trying to find Itsy a BF for over a month but looks like she didn't need one after all. Both females have 3 egg sacs between the two of them. Yay, going to be busy with slings!

Are audax larger than johnsoni? I thought so but I'm no expert. 0.o If P. audax is legal for shipping into my area I might get a pair but.... don't know how my mom would feel about me actually PAYING for spiders. She was displeased enough when I found the two I have. X-D

 Any help rearing Phidippus would be great. I'm an addict with these now. :worship:


----------



## codykrr (May 25, 2009)

hahaha....man this thread must be pure coincedence! i just found one of theselil bugers today, and was going to ask what species it was!  thanks brian! well i just took these pics and they erehard to get because this little thing was running everywhere the camera wasnt pointed.  here they are....enjoy.

View attachment 78206


View attachment 78207


----------



## rvtjonny (May 25, 2009)

I found 1 yesterday chillin on my bike.  

Note: He cant retract the left fang though :?


----------



## Matt K (May 25, 2009)

These things have been livin in my house for generations now (however many they make for 3 years and some).  I have a fresh crop of spiderlings all over the room now (they all live in my bug room).

Now I find one on the doorframe apparantly after helping itself to one of my roaches from a bin.....


----------



## ZergFront (May 26, 2009)

*Haha!*

What sneaky buggers!

 Anyone actually buy Phidippus sp. from Spider Pharm? I've heard good things about them, but you got to make sure u actually get live specimens because it's mostly a store for preserved specimens collections.


----------



## codykrr (May 27, 2009)

hey zerg....unless you live were you cant findthem. dont buy them. these are easy to find. and where theres one, theres probly 5 more. also ive heard nothing but bad things about the spider pharm, and if you seen there dirty jobs special, it would discust you...it did me. not the maggot trailer either, just the general crappy care of there specimen they have. and also the spider pharm isnt a preserved specimen dealer per say, but more of a venom collection bank(which they dont label there vials from what i seen) if they do sell dead specimens then its probly one they killed by lack of care....just my 2 cents. and if you cant get or find one...id personally give you one if you pay shipping.


----------



## ZergFront (May 27, 2009)

*Oh!*

Thanks, I didn't watch that dirty jobs. Guess the good things I heard were the very few satisfied customers.  

 I hope I'm able to find more or that the nests are successful at least. These are great spiders I think. I bought a dozen new glass vials from ebay to seperate any surviving slings.


----------

